#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Лингвистический форум >  > > >  >  > Лингвистический форум >  > > >  >  > Тибетский >  > > >  >  >  Есть в наличии тибетско-русский словарь Рериха!!!

## Denli

Сегодня, в Петербурге, на Литейном проспекте в Академкниге был замечен сабж. Все 11 томов за 9 тысяч деревянных. Это на 2 тысячи дешевле чем у букиниста Нечаева. Спешите.

----------


## Dmitridorje

А электронный вариант вас не заинтересует?

----------


## Denli

Если у вас есть - выкладывайте, конечно. Но вообще-то бумажный словарь гораздо ценнее по ряду причин.

----------


## Юань Дин

> А электронный вариант вас не заинтересует?


Я бы скачал в электронном варианте, если это можно  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Dmitridorje

Словарь можно скачать по ссылке: http://ifolder.ru/12924591

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Словарь можно скачать по ссылке: http://ifolder.ru/12924591


Он есть и в виде простого текстового файла. правда без английского языка. Вопрос только в ценности самого словаря. А ценность словаря Рериха-Парфионовича не очень высока. Тем более что он является переводом словаря Даса. И причем с ошибками. Лучше использовать словарь Эрика. Правда на англо-тибетский, но весьма неплохой.

----------

